# لتحويل الأحداثيات برنامج FRANSON CoordTrans



## أبوالمعتز (26 فبراير 2009)

أخواني الأعضاء في هذا الملتقى الكبير
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو من لديه برنامج تحويل الأحداثيات كاملا FRANSON CoordTrans
يرفعه لي وأكون شاكرا ومع خاص تحياتي


----------



## مجدى ابو دودو (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
عزيزى ابو المعتز اذهب لموقع 
coord Trns.comوحمل منه البرنامج المطلوب
مع تحياتى


----------



## swaidan (11 يونيو 2009)

تحية للجميع أرجو إذا كان لإحدكم السيريال أرجو إرساله الى [email protected]


----------



## kesabdou (12 يونيو 2009)

*برنامج أهر لتحويل الأحداثيات Geocalc*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي أبوالمعتز لقد أرفقت مع هذه الرسالة برنامج Geocalc لتحويل الأحداثيات و هو برنامج رائع إن شاء الله يعجبك. أعلمك أخي أن الملف zip و عليك أن تستعمل برنامج Winrar أو Winzip :3: ثم ما عليك إلا أن تنقر على geocalc.exe .
لا أنتظر منك الشكر و إنما أطلب منك أن تقول "اللهم صل و سلم و بارك على محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين"
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله و تقبل سلامي الحار.
أخوك عبدالرحمان


----------



## محمدين علي (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## sur_jeh (13 يونيو 2009)

لك الحمد والشكر يارب على ما انعمت


----------



## عمرو عتريس (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## بسيم85 (31 يوليو 2009)

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على محمد وآله وأصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين...
شكراً للأخ Kesabdou ولو سمحت أعطنا مثالاً صغيراً عن استخدام البرنامج حتى تكتمل الفائدة


----------



## عمرو السباعى (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
ودائما فى تقدم


----------



## emorcy (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً للأخ Kesabdou علي البرنامج


----------



## nassar70 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووررر


----------



## wmanr (5 نوفمبر 2009)

يوجد البرنامج والكراك لة على الرابط الاتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/146794463/732914ed/CoordTrans.html


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي ابو العز


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (12 يناير 2010)

مشششششششككككككككووووووررررررررررييييييييييننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## مروان طه (19 يناير 2010)

http://www.darelease.com/dl/Franson+GpsGate+PC+v2.6+build+340.html
اخي هذا رابط للتحويل بين صيغ الاحداثيات جي بي اس:30:


----------



## wmanr (8 فبراير 2010)

*باسورد وكلمة المرور للبرنامج*

الاخوة الاعزاء ...مرفق كلمة المرور وايميلى لفتح البرنامج 
مع الرجاء الاستفادة وفقكم اللة
 [FONT=&quot]E-Mail[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]License key for CoordTrans 2.3[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]#[[2XRZqUF[,03u$dzib/7br!!\.7Im[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Please cut and paste email and key. The email address is case sensitive. Do not retype.[/FONT]​ ​ م/ وائل عفيفى
م. مساحة..بتروجت


----------



## wmanr (8 فبراير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]E-Mail[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]License key for CoordTrans 2.3[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]#[[2XRZqUF[,03u$dzib/7br!!\.7Im[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Please cut and paste email and key. The email address is case sensitive. Do not retype.[/FONT]​


----------



## wmanr (8 فبراير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]E-Mail[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]License key for CoordTrans 2.3[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]#[[2XRZqUF[,03u$dzib/7br!!\.7Im[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Please cut and paste email and key. The email address is case sensitive. Do not retype.[/FONT]​ ​


----------



## wmanr (8 فبراير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]#[[2XRZqUF[,03u$dzib/7br!!\.7Im[/FONT]​


----------



## wmanr (8 فبراير 2010)

*البرنامج مع الكراك مرفق فىالبرنامج*

http://www.mediafire.com/?nnmxmzxzw4k
http://www.mediafire.com/file/nnmxmzxzw4k/Franson Coordinate - Installer.rar


----------



## sur_jeh (8 فبراير 2010)

اخي ابو المعتز وكل المتابعين لهذا الموقع 
هناك برنامج مجاني واكثر من رائع واكثر دقة اسمة tatukgis calculator لتحويل الاحداثيات حمل وادعوللمسلمبن بالنصر والعزة


----------



## aya91 (8 فبراير 2010)

أنا طالبة سنة أولى هندسة مساحة وجيوماتيكسس من الاردن أتمنى الحصول على النصح منكم عن التخصص وضروري موضوع الجيوماتيكس


----------



## المساح10 (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشششششششكورررررررررررر


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بارزان خليل (16 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## redaali2011 (22 يناير 2012)

مشكور كتير ولكن ياريت لو فيه اى حاجه عمليه بحيث الاستفاده من الموضوع تكون كامله


----------



## redaali2011 (22 يناير 2012)

اعنى شرح لتغيير بعض الاحداثيات


----------



## bird2010 (24 يناير 2012)

أخي الفاضل أنا عندي البرنامج بالكراك لكن لا أعرف كيفية رفعه علي المنتدي


----------



## وجدى مصطفى محمد (24 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا و كل من يساهم فى مساعدة الآخرين


----------



## محمد فرزات (25 يناير 2012)

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=121744#ixzz1kSkqRt6l

*​*اللهم صل و سلم و بارك على محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين"*


----------



## جهاد علي محمد (5 فبراير 2013)

:5:


----------

